# where to buy large diameter gold tubing?



## Chris Burton (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone sell gold tubing in a size that's usable for a cap band? Something on the order of 0.50" +.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 1, 2013)

Figure out what ring size that would be.

Gold rings are not unusual---but they ARE costly.


Your question made me curious---here is the answer:
http://www.weddingbandsuperstore.com/ringsize.html


----------



## plantman (Apr 1, 2013)

Chris; Unless you are thinking of making a very expensive pen, I would use brass instead of gold. I would also look at rummage sales for gold earrings or buy gold earrings and use them.  Jim  S


----------



## Chris Burton (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm looking to do a small run of pens and it'd be easiest for me to find a tube that had the proper dimensions, but all the jewelry suppliers don't seem to carry gold tubing in anything bigger than 1/4".


----------



## mredburn (Apr 1, 2013)

Most of the large tubing  went to special order because the cost killed the demand.  You can get it made but the minumum would be staggering.  Most Jewelers would buy a strip of sheet and form it or cast it to size themselves.  Do you have a specific set of dimensions you need and what karat?  You may have better luck having it cast for you.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 1, 2013)

A good solution would be to turn them out of Hard wax, Like File-A- Wax or Matt Wax.  Then send them to a casting house to be cast in the karat you want. A casting service will already have the gold casting grain on hand and you wont have to invest in extra material that is needed for the sprue and button. You will only pay for the weight of gold you use.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2013)

You could look for wedding bands. 

Here is a size 4 which has an inside diameter of 0.586.

A size 3 which is 0.554 but there are only 6.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 1, 2013)

THe size 4 is 14k  the size 3 is electroplated if you can use that.


----------



## penmaker56 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am currently making 1mm and 2mm wide brass decorative rings in nickel plate and 24kt gold plate in varying diameters, .5" is one of the diameters. They are not yet available.


----------



## Chris Burton (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks everybody. it's probably time to get some carving wax.


----------



## plantman (Apr 2, 2013)

Chris; Why don't you contact BradG, he does gold plateing. Tell him what you need size wize , and he can tell you if it can be done.   Jim  S


----------

